# Meine Heimat Slowakei, Eldorado für Biker und Wanderer !!!



## MightyMike (19. Oktober 2008)

Nur 8 bis 10 Stunden mit dem Auto aus Deutschland entfernt !!! Billiges essen und Unterkunft und Whistler kann neidisch sein !!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7mJt6RwLdU


----------



## Eike. (19. Oktober 2008)

Was mich allgemein bei den osteuropäischen Ländern interessiert ist ob man da auch zurecht kommt ohne die Landessprache zu sprechen? Ist Englisch als "Gemeinsprache" inzwischen auch im Osten verbreitet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MightyMike (19. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Was mich allgemein bei den osteuropäischen Ländern interessiert ist ob man da auch zurecht kommt ohne die Landessprache zu sprechen? Ist Englisch als "Gemeinsprache" inzwischen auch im Osten verbreitet?



ich weiss nicht seit wann ist mitteleuropäisches gebiet "ost" die leute sprechen da relativ gut english und deutsch. gibts in jeder schule bei uns ab der 4ten klasse !!!


----------



## Eike. (19. Oktober 2008)

Ups, man möge mir meine geographische Unkenntnis verzeihen, ich hätte die Slowakei spontan deutlich weiter nach Osten gepackt.


----------



## MightyMike (19. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ups, man möge mir meine geographische Unkenntnis verzeihen, ich hätte die Slowakei spontan deutlich weiter nach Osten gepackt.



nein nein, ist nicht so weit. was interessant ist, dass in der slowakei der geographische mittelpunkt von europa liegt. in der nähe der statdt "banska bystrica" 

in tatra gibts auch netten bikepark

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wPybUvzw2q4


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte mit Tschechen und Slowaken beruflich zu tun und die konnten eigentlich alle besser englisch als die meisten Deutschen oder Österreicher die ich kannte. Viele können auch ein bisserl deutsch und man sollte nicht vergessen, dass es dort auch deutsche Bevölkerungsgruppen gibt, die sowieso "deitsch" sprechen.
Aus meiner beruflichen Erfahrung heraus stellt sich aber die Frage, wie sicher man dort Hardware deponieren kann. Vor knapp 10 Jahren haben die uns den ganzen Transporter mit Material abgeräumt.
Obwohl, da dürfte man auch nicht nach Italien fahren.


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (19. Oktober 2008)

Sieht ja so aus als wäre es landschaftlich echt der Hammer!


----------



## Long Pete (19. Oktober 2008)

Links zum Karten+Toureninfo?


----------



## MightyMike (19. Oktober 2008)

Long Pete schrieb:


> Links zum Karten+Toureninfo?



http://www.tanap.sk/

http://www.tanap.sk/cyclo.html


----------



## MightyMike (19. Oktober 2008)

Long Pete schrieb:


> Links zum Karten+Toureninfo?



http://www.apartmany.biz/cykloturistika-en.asp


----------



## dave (19. Oktober 2008)

Wer das ganze auch mal in bewegten Bildern sehen möchte, sollte sich den Singletrail-Foto-Fred abonnieren. Dort postet Schpytzyo immer seine aktuellen Videos. Hier der Link zu seinem letzten Clip im besagten Thread. 
Die anderen findet Ihr ja leicht über sein Profil.

Hier noch ein Karten-Tipp:
http://www.geopedia.si/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerold lehmann (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab schon ein paar Touren in der SK gemacht (Berichte davon auf meiner HP www.8ung.at/radreise). ABER (und das hat mir einer Freund aus der SK bestätigt) : es ist doch ein neues Gesetz im Vorjahr in Kraft getreten, dass Biken außerhalb der markierten Radrouten verbietet... Diesbezügliche Troubles gibt es hier in Ö. genug...

Wie schaut jetzt die Gesetzeslage genau aus ?

Sonst wäre SK (so wie auch CZ) ein tolles MTB-Revier - ein dichtes Netz von bestens markierten Wanderwegen, wenig Forststraßen, gute Infrastruktur (Radläden auch in kleinen Ortschaften), freundliche Leute, günstiges Essen und recht günstige Übernachtung. Hie und da trifft man auf ein paar Wanderer, ansonsten habe ich oft stunden- oder tagelang niemanden im Wald gesehen.


----------



## MightyMike (19. Oktober 2008)

gerold lehmann schrieb:


> Ich hab schon ein paar Touren in der SK gemacht (Berichte davon auf meiner HP www.8ung.at/radreise). ABER (und das hat mir einer Freund aus der SK bestätigt) : es ist doch ein neues Gesetz im Vorjahr in Kraft getreten, dass Biken außerhalb der markierten Radrouten verbietet... Diesbezügliche Troubles gibt es hier in Ö. genug...
> 
> Wie schaut jetzt die Gesetzeslage genau aus ?
> 
> Sonst wäre SK (so wie auch CZ) ein tolles MTB-Revier - ein dichtes Netz von bestens markierten Wanderwegen, wenig Forststraßen, gute Infrastruktur (Radläden auch in kleinen Ortschaften), freundliche Leute, günstiges Essen und recht günstige Übernachtung. Hie und da trifft man auf ein paar Wanderer, ansonsten habe ich oft stunden- oder tagelang niemanden im Wald gesehen.



so ein gesetz gibt es aber es ist nur ein gesetz nach dem motto "was man hat, hat man" niemand kontrolliert ob biker ausserhalb der strecken fahren, wer soll es auch kontrollieren? es gibt nur wenige förster und die sitzen lieber in der kneipe als sich um den wald zu kümmern. warum stehen dann rund um jede kleinere stadt kleine "wilde" bikeparks in den wäldern ? es gibt kilometer von northshores leiter fast in jedem wald, seit dem man disorder und co kaufen oder saugen konnte. man kann in der svk ohne angst überall biken mit der ausnahme von tanap, das ist ein naturschutzgebiet in hohe tatra. da sollte man die wanderwege befolgen. nicht weil man sich strafbar macht, sondern weil es an rettungdiensten mangeln konnte wenn was passiert


----------



## checkb (19. Oktober 2008)

dave schrieb:


> Wer das ganze auch mal in bewegten Bildern sehen möchte, sollte sich den Singletrail-Foto-Fred abonnieren. Dort postet Schpytzyo immer seine aktuellen Videos. Hier der Link zu seinem letzten Clip im besagten Thread.
> Die anderen findet Ihr ja leicht über sein Profil.
> 
> Hier noch ein Karten-Tipp:
> http://www.geopedia.si/



Dave: nicht Slowenien -> Slowakei. 

checkb


----------



## dave (19. Oktober 2008)

Ups, ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil!


----------



## MightyMike (19. Oktober 2008)

dave schrieb:


> Wer das ganze auch mal in bewegten Bildern sehen möchte, sollte sich den Singletrail-Foto-Fred abonnieren. Dort postet Schpytzyo immer seine aktuellen Videos. Hier der Link zu seinem letzten Clip im besagten Thread.
> Die anderen findet Ihr ja leicht über sein Profil.
> 
> Hier noch ein Karten-Tipp:
> http://www.geopedia.si/



da hast du dich um paar hundert kilometer verschossen..du machst den gleichen fehler wie 98% der deutschen die slowakei mit slowenien verwechseln..


----------



## MightyMike (19. Oktober 2008)

dave schrieb:


> Ups, ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil!



mach nichts, dank deinem link habe ich die schöne bilder von den singletrails genossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (19. Oktober 2008)

Dann war's ja nicht ganz umsonst.


----------



## pseudosportler (19. Oktober 2008)

Bin im August die Trans Carpatia mit gefahren, die Strecke verlief durch Polen, Tschechei und Slowakei, es war landschaftlich eine super schöne Ecke die auf jeden Fall ein Bike highlith ist.
Leider sind wir wenig bis garnicht mit den Einheimischen im Kontakt gekommen, war halt ein voll gurchorganistiertes Rennen, werde die Gegend aber mit sicherheit noch einmal einen Besuch abstaten.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## gerold lehmann (20. Oktober 2008)

MightyMike schrieb:


> man kann in der svk ohne angst überall biken mit der ausnahme von tanap, das ist ein naturschutzgebiet in hohe tatra. da sollte man die wanderwege befolgen. nicht weil man sich strafbar macht, sondern weil es an rettungdiensten mangeln konnte wenn was passiert



Da gibt aber noch andere Gebiete, zB bei Jasna (Niedere Tatra) hab ich schon das eine oder andere Fahrrad-Verbotsschild (übrigens in eigenartigem Design) gesehen. Und bei Huemme in der Ostslowakei gibt es auch ein großes Areal, wo (nach Auskunft der Einheimischen) Radeln nur auf ausgewiesenen Strecken erlaubt sein soll.

Sind dir schon Fälle von Anzeigen/Strafen/Klagen bekannt (so wie es in Ö. schon vorgekommen ist) ?


----------



## MightyMike (20. Oktober 2008)

gerold lehmann schrieb:


> Da gibt aber noch andere Gebiete, zB bei Jasna (Niedere Tatra) hab ich schon das eine oder andere Fahrrad-Verbotsschild (übrigens in eigenartigem Design) gesehen. Und bei Huemme in der Ostslowakei gibt es auch ein großes Areal, wo (nach Auskunft der Einheimischen) Radeln nur auf ausgewiesenen Strecken erlaubt sein soll.
> 
> Sind dir schon Fälle von Anzeigen/Strafen/Klagen bekannt (so wie es in Ö. schon vorgekommen ist) ?



also ich kenne keinen der schon ne anzeige bekommen hat und im slowakischen mountainbike-forum hat auch keiner was geschrieben. wenn jemand erwischt wird, kriegt man nur verwarnung, die lautet: nächstesmal bitte fahrradstrecken nutzen. es sei den dass die leute *********** sind und ausländer abzocken wollen (sowas gibts leider auch in diesen kapitalistischen zeiten)


----------



## tourraser (20. Oktober 2008)

Tschechei und Slowakei sind Geheimtips unter den Mountainbikegebieten, z.B. im Erzgebirge kurz hinter der deutsche Grenze gibt es schöne, einsame Singeletrails, interessant ist auch das an den östlichen Zipfel Deutschland angrenzende Gebiet...
Dort gibt es noch vieles zu entdecken... 
Hohe Tatra ist ein Nationalpark, dort ist radeln nur auf freigegebenen Wegen gestattet. 

tourraser


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Oktober 2008)

MightyMike schrieb:


> da hast du dich um paar hundert kilometer verschossen..du machst den gleichen fehler wie 98% der deutschen die slowakei mit slowenien verwechseln..



Allerdings.
Wir waren letztes Jahr dort im Urlaub (PieÅ¡Å¥any, ein Tag in Bratislava, ein paar Tage in der Hohen Tatra [StarÃ½ Smokovec sowie Å trbskÃ© Pleso]), irgendwie hat es keiner, dem ich davon erzÃ¤hlt habe, geschnallt, daÃ das zwei unterschiedliche LÃ¤nder sind.

Ich fand es insgesamt super, die Touristenorte sind nicht so Ã¼berlaufen wie in den Alpen. Man kommt mit Deutsch und Englisch gut durch, viele Leute, mit denen man zu tun hat, freuen sich aber riesig, wenn man Sie auf Slowakisch anspricht. Konnte in der kurzen Zeit jedoch leider nur ein paar Brocken aufschnappen.
Die meisten, mit denen wir zu tun hatten, waren sehr herzlich. 
Die Preise waren insgesamt sehr moderat, die Infrastruktur ist grÃ¶Ãtenteils gut.
Leider schlÃ¤gt dort offenbar die Euro-Keule ziemlich gnadenlos zu. Die Preise steigen Ã¼bel, wÃ¤hrend sich bei den GehÃ¤ltern kaum etwas tut. Nicht schÃ¶n fÃ¼r die Slowaken. 

Lustig war, als die elektrische Bergbahn wegen Gleisarbeiten ausfiel und ein Ersatzbusverkehr eingerichtet wurde: Im Ersatzbus saÃen wir genau Ã¼ber einem Hinterrad, und die Federung funktionierte sehr gut, eine DÃ¤mpfung gab es aber nicht. Als der Bus dann wegen eines technischen Defekts ausfiel, erwies sich der Fahrer als eine Art kleiner MacGyver und zauberte aus einer Schublade diverse Gebrauchtteile, Draht und undefinierbare GegenstÃ¤nde. Nach einer halben Stunde lief der Bus wieder.
Wir fandes es spaÃig - waren ja im Urlaub, und Doppelkekse hatten wir auch noch genug.  

Das wichtigste: Dort gibt es wirklich geniale Bikereviere! Wahnsinnslandschaft und weniger Konflikte mit Wanderern, einfach weil es noch etwas Ã¼berschaubarer ist.
Konnte allerdings nur zuschauen. Wir hatten keine RÃ¤der dabei, Ã¼berdies nicht sooo viel Zeit. Beim nÃ¤chsten Urlaub - und der kommt sicher - mÃ¼ssen die aber mit. Einen Bikeverleih habe ich in den Orten im "kleinsten Hochgebirge der Welt", in denen wir Station gemacht haben, leider nicht gesehen. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, daÃ es da nichts gibt.

In der hohen und vor allem in der wesentlich stÃ¤rker bewaldeten niederen Tatra wÃ¼rde ich mich schon aus VernunftsgrÃ¼nden nicht zu weit ab von der Zivilisation wagen - dort gibt es nÃ¤mlich noch BÃ¤ren, WÃ¶lfe und Luchse. Zu Gesicht bekommen haben wir allerdings keinen.


----------



## MightyMike (20. Oktober 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Allerdings.
> 
> In der hohen und vor allem in der wesentlich stärker bewaldeten niederen Tatra würde ich mich schon aus Vernunftsgründen nicht zu weit ab von der Zivilisation wagen - dort gibt es nämlich noch Bären, Wölfe und Luchse. Zu Gesicht bekommen haben wir allerdings keinen.



ich habe mit meiner oma einen bären getroffen. wir waren heidelbeeren pflücken und auf dem rückweg von velka raca (1310m) ist uns ein bär über den weg gelaufen. ich dachte ich mach mir in die hose. zum zweiten mal haben wir ne enduro tour gemacht im slowakischen mittelgebirge nah an meinem heimatort povazska bytrica. da haben wir auf der anderen seite des tals wo wir gefahren sind drei bären gesehen wie die ausm bach wasser trinken. haben sich aber nicht stören lassen und haben gar nicht reagiert als wir vorbei gefahren sind. wir waren auch ziemlich weit von den. wölfe gibts auch aber die habe ich nicht gesehen nur gerochen (die löcher, wo die sich die neste bauen stinken wie sau)


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Oktober 2008)

Tja, das ist doch noch mal was anderes als die Wildschweine in heimischen Wäldern. Hoffentlich bleiben die Nationalparks und Schutzzonen auch weiterhin unangetastet.


----------



## MightyMike (21. Oktober 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Tja, das ist doch noch mal was anderes als die Wildschweine in heimischen Wäldern. Hoffentlich bleiben die Nationalparks und Schutzzonen auch weiterhin unangetastet.



Tja man kann schützen soviel, wie man will. Wenn wieder so ein Orkan wie Kyrill kommt, der riesengrosse Flächen von den Wäldern platt gemacht hat, kommt man mit Schutz auch nicht weiter.


----------



## volkerracho (13. Januar 2009)

Hi 
klingt ja ganz interessant. Einer aus meiner Alpenconnection mit denen ich jedes Jahr eine Woche unterwegs bin hat die Tatra auch schon in den Ring geworfen. Hat einer von euch dazu eine Tourenempfehlung, sollte sich so um eine Woche handeln. Sollte fahrbar sein, letztes Jahr sind wir ums Matterhorn, das war fahrtechnisch schon grenzwertig. Leider meist von der falschen Seite so das wir doch ziemlich viel geschoben haben. Wenn einer auch einen Buchvorschlag hat ?

Gruß Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MightyMike (13. Januar 2009)

volkerracho schrieb:


> Hi
> klingt ja ganz interessant. Einer aus meiner Alpenconnection mit denen ich jedes Jahr eine Woche unterwegs bin hat die Tatra auch schon in den Ring geworfen. Hat einer von euch dazu eine Tourenempfehlung, sollte sich so um eine Woche handeln. Sollte fahrbar sein, letztes Jahr sind wir ums Matterhorn, das war fahrtechnisch schon grenzwertig. Leider meist von der falschen Seite so das wir doch ziemlich viel geschoben haben. Wenn einer auch einen Buchvorschlag hat ?
> 
> Gruß Volker



hier bitte touren und infos in english
http://www.tatry.sk/cyklistika/


----------

